# Portland, OR (Longview, WA) Herf 7/26/08



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

I will be visiting my son in Longview, WA at the end of July, and it would be great to take him to his first herf (he's 28). He likes stogies but has never been to a herf. I picked the 26th because it's a Saturday and it will probably be the only time we will have free.

Are there any BOTLs/SOTLs in the Longview/Portland area that would like to get together? Does anyone have any suggestions about where to go for a good meal and a smoke in or around Longview? Do WA and OR have the same tobacco nazi laws that MD does? I would appreciate any input from the jungle!


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: Portland, OR (Longview, WA) Herf 7/26/06*



Tim D. said:


> I will be visiting my son in Longview, WA at the end of July, and it would be great to take him to his first herf (he's 28). He likes stogies but has never been to a herf. I picked the 26th because it's a Saturday and it will probably be the only time we will have free.
> 
> Are there any BOTLs/SOTLs in the Longview/Portland area that would like to get together? Does anyone have any suggestions about where to go for a good meal and a smoke in or around Longview? Do WA and OR have the same tobacco nazi laws that MD does? I would appreciate any input from the jungle!


Oregon's smoking laws go into effect in February, but don't cover private clubs, so we are bit better off than Washington.

I don't know about Longview for cigar spots. I'll check out them and St Helens on the Oregon side with some other locals.

We can do 7/26 as a herf at the cigar bar in the Shilo Inn up in the Portland West Hills. East to get to, great people, nice atmosphere and a good menu.


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Portland, OR (Longview, WA) Herf 7/26/06*



vstrommark said:


> Oregon's smoking laws go into effect in February, but don't cover private clubs, so we are bit better off than Washington.
> 
> I don't know about Longview for cigar spots. I'll check out them and St Helens on the Oregon side with some other locals.
> 
> We can do 7/26 as a herf at the cigar bar in the Shilo Inn up in the Portland West Hills. East to get to, great people, nice atmosphere and a good menu.


Thanks for the info! Sounds like a definite possibility. If possible I would like to stay close to Longview, but I've already resigned myself to the fact that Longview is kind of in the boonies (so I've been told), and that I'll have to do alot of driving during my visit.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Re: Portland, OR (Longview, WA) Herf 7/26/06*

I look forward to herfing with you and your son. Let's make it happen!


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Portland, OR (Longview, WA) Herf 7/26/06*



Bigwaved said:


> I look forward to herfing with you and your son. Let's make it happen!


Will do. If possible I'd like to keep the location within an hour of Longview, but I'm open minded if someone knows of a truly great herfin' spot!


----------



## carterwsu (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Portland, OR (Longview, WA) Herf 7/26/06*



Tim D. said:


> Will do. If possible I'd like to keep the location within an hour of Longview, but I'm open minded if someone knows of a truly great herfin' spot!


If you find yourself wandering North at all, in Fife Washington (pretty much Tacoma) theres a spot called Smokey Joe's. Tuesday night is CS Herfing night, but almost any day of the week they have something going down there. Check out their website.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Re: Portland, OR (Longview, WA) Herf 7/26/06*



Tim D. said:


> Will do. If possible I'd like to keep the location within an hour of Longview, but I'm open minded if someone knows of a truly great herfin' spot!


Stumptown is within an hour. Maybe Mark will come up with a place that is right across the river in Oregon. Either way, it is an easy drive.


----------



## Vorb (Dec 10, 2007)

I'll try to make it for sure. :tu

I've been looking forward to the opportunity to Herf with Tim since he told me about this upcoming trip to WA.

Tim snuck in some nice hitch-hikers into a free yard-gar package (to ward off some moocher friends of mine). Great BOTL!! 

Got it marked on the calendar Tim.
:ss


----------



## -MG- (Apr 22, 2008)

I plan on being there, wherever "there" turns out to be... :ss


----------



## The Pict (Jan 6, 2007)

*Re: Portland, OR (Longview, WA) Herf 7/26/06*



vstrommark said:


> Oregon's smoking laws go into effect in February, but don't cover private clubs, so we are bit better off than Washington.
> 
> I don't know about Longview for cigar spots. I'll check out them and St Helens on the Oregon side with some other locals.
> 
> We can do 7/26 as a herf at the cigar bar in the Shilo Inn up in the Portland West Hills. East to get to, great people, nice atmosphere and a good menu.


The Shilo is a great spot for a herf. I really enjoyed how amazingly cigar friendly they were and the drinks were reasonable priced when I joined the Stumptown guys there last December.


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

Vorb said:


> I'll try to make it for sure. :tu
> 
> I've been looking forward to the opportunity to Herf with Tim since he told me about this upcoming trip to WA.
> 
> ...


Jason,

Thanks for the kind words, and I'm glad to see you can make it, where ever "it" will be! I guess we've got another month to kick that around. Spread the word and let's make this the Mother Of All Portland/Longview Herfs!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Tim D. said:


> Jason,
> 
> Thanks for the kind words, and I'm glad to see you can make it, where ever "it" will be! I guess we've got another month to kick that around. Spread the word and let's make this the Mother Of All Portland/Longview Herfs!


We need to get the Seattle crew down to Stumptown, too. Charlie can vouch for us.


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> We need to get the Seattle crew down to Stumptown, too. Charlie can vouch for us.


The more the herfier!:ss


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

It's July! Time to BUMP this thread!


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> We need to get the Seattle crew down to Stumptown, too. Charlie can vouch for us.


I'm down, whatever the location. Just hope it's nice out so I can cruise with the t-tops off!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> I'm down, whatever the location. Just hope it's nice out so I can cruise with the t-tops off!


Nice!


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Portland, OR (Longview, WA) Herf 7/26/06*



vstrommark said:


> Oregon's smoking laws go into effect in February, but don't cover private clubs, so we are bit better off than Washington.
> 
> I don't know about Longview for cigar spots. I'll check out them and St Helens on the Oregon side with some other locals.
> 
> We can do 7/26 as a herf at the cigar bar in the Shilo Inn up in the Portland West Hills. East to get to, great people, nice atmosphere and a good menu.


Another bump! Mark's recommendation of the Shilo Inn sounds good. If no one has a better idea, I say,

Shilo Inn going once....

(BTW, does anyone have the address?)


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Re: Portland, OR (Longview, WA) Herf 7/26/06*



Tim D. said:


> Another bump! Mark's recommendation of the Shilo Inn sounds good. If no one has a better idea, I say,
> 
> Shilo Inn going once....
> 
> (BTW, does anyone have the address?)


I do...:r


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

*Location:*

Shilo Inn Beaverton Hotel
9900 Sw Canyon Rd, Portland, OR 97225
(503) 297-2551


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Why does a Beaverton Hotel have a Stumptown address? :mn


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Why does a Beaverton Hotel have a Stumptown address? :mn


same people who put an interstate on Hawaii?


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

Bumpy McBumpalot.

Shilo Inn going twice...

Let's get an attendance list going so we know who's attending and how many. I assume we don't need to make reservations at the Inn?

1) Tim D.
2) Devin, son of Tim D.
3) Bigwaved? (please confirm)
4) Vorp? (ditto)
5) -MG-? (same same)
6) lenguamor? (likewise)


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Tim D. said:


> Bumpy McBumpalot.
> 
> Shilo Inn going twice...
> 
> ...


How about 4pm as a start?

I'm in and I'm pretty sure that Jon (jquirit) and Tripp (tripp) are in as well.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Tim D. said:


> Bumpy McBumpalot.
> 
> Shilo Inn going twice...
> 
> ...


No reservations are needed. We just send JCrew or Yahno early... :r


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Yea, I think Yahno will beat me there. You know, because he works from home and lives a few miles from the place. 

I'm game for this. I had forgotten about this event, thanks for whomever bumped this...

And considering it's a Saturday (the 26th, that is).. why not an earlier start time. It's not like they'll kick us out if we stay there too long.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

jquirit said:


> Yea, I think Yahno will beat me there. You know, because he works from home and lives a few miles from the place.
> 
> I'm game for this. I had forgotten about this event, thanks for whomever bumped this.


Don't forget the 19th and the 9th either!


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> Don't forget the 19th and the 9th either!


You're the one celebrating the birthday, old man. 

It's all in my handy-dandy cel phone now. :tu


----------



## Vorb (Dec 10, 2007)

I'll be there.

:ss


----------



## Vorb (Dec 10, 2007)

Bumpity Bumpitiousness and Bumpitudinal Bumposity.

:tu


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

Vorb said:


> Bumpity Bumpitiousness and Bumpitudinal Bumposity.
> 
> :tu


Oh yeah! This one... I may not be at this one, I'm not sure how busy we are this weekend


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

OK, the Shilo Inn it is!!! Mark (vstrommark) suggested 4PM as a start time. That's fine with me, but is it too early for the rest? Whatever you guys figure out is good for me. Take a vote, post it here, and I'll check this when I get to the left coast and I will be there!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I can't vote since my human pda reminded me that I was in Sun River with this weekend...:hn


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

I made it to Portland (love that 5+ hour flight inside a shoe box!). My plan is to be at the Shilo Inn at 4PM, but may be delayed slightly (I may be bringing some more people, if so, I have to go pick them up). Feel free to start without me, and I'll see you there! My cell: 240-994-5854


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

What a frickin awesome herf! Great spending time with you, Tim. Gonna have to head to MD to visit come of the great BOTLs in your area. Great meeting your son and playing chess. Way wicked fun day! :tu


----------



## Vorb (Dec 10, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> What a frickin awesome herf! Great spending time with you, Tim. Gonna have to head to MD to visit come of the great BOTLs in your area. Great meeting your son and playing chess. Way wicked fun day! :tu


I second AND third that !

An excellent herf with EXCELLENT BOTLs.

:ss


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

vstrommark said:


> What a frickin awesome herf! Great spending time with you, Tim. Gonna have to head to MD to visit come of the great BOTLs in your area. Great meeting your son and playing chess. Way wicked fun day! :tu





Vorb said:


> I second AND third that !
> 
> An excellent herf with EXCELLENT BOTLs.
> 
> :ss


Sounds like you had fun!!! Where's the pictures???

Tim's a great BOTL!!!:tu

I wish I could have been there!!!:ss


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> Sounds like you had fun!!! Where's the pictures???
> 
> Tim's a great BOTL!!!:tu
> 
> I wish I could have been there!!!:ss


Thanks for the props Darrell! My son and I had a great time herfin' with the Portland area primates! I'm still in WA and I won't have any way to post the pics from the herf until Friday when I get back to MD (8/1). More later.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Tim D. said:


> Thanks for the props Darrell! My son and I had a great time herfin' with the Portland area primates! I'm still in WA and I won't have any way to post the pics from the herf until Friday when I get back to MD (8/1). More later.


I am sorry I missed it, but I knew my fellow Stumptowm Boys would take care of you.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

BTW, when are you coming back? :ss


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim D. said:


> Thanks for the props Darrell! My son and I had a great time herfin' with the Portland area primates! I'm still in WA and I won't have any way to post the pics from the herf until Friday when I get back to MD (8/1). More later.


Too bad you couldn't have made it down to the NorCal Herf at tzaddi's in Redding this coming Saturday!!!

We'll have to make a plan to herf again Tim!!!:tu


----------

